# My R34 GTR 2000



## NicoORT (Sep 13, 2006)

Hello!

I don't speak well english, i introduce me with "my" words...

I live in Switzerland and i have 30 years old.
I have the only one Skyline R34 GTR in Switzerland with the autorisation to drive in.

Here are pictures of my car:




























i'm waiting for speed parts (boost controller HKS,turbo timer,speed delimiter and others...)

I have tein flex, volk rims TE37, intercooler, fuel pump,injector, cold air,apexi catback, clear light.

Happy to know this website!


----------



## skyline_boy (Apr 25, 2006)

nice lookin R34:thumbsup:


----------



## NuttyRB26 (Jul 9, 2006)

Well, they say a picture is a thousand words.... :thumbsup: Welcome to the froum! :wavey:


----------



## 160sr (Sep 23, 2005)

:clap: :clap: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :clap: :clap: 

very nice


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Congratulation for the nice ride and welcome to forum.:clap: 
Don't worry there are many people on here from diffrent countries and many (including) are not speaking perfect english.

Wow you registred your car in Swiss . . .we were talking about the impossibility of doing that recently.
Ho did you do that?


----------



## NicoORT (Sep 13, 2006)

gtrlux said:


> Congratulation for the nice ride and welcome to forum.:clap:
> Don't worry there are many people on here from diffrent countries and many (including) are not speaking perfect english.
> 
> Wow you registred your car in Swiss . . .we were talking about the impossibility of doing that recently.
> Ho did you do that?


Thanks for your com 

I have pass by Japancar.net and they have buy the car in Japan and pass a lot of tests (exhaust, polution,...) and the car have pass with a lot of luck...
6 month of waiting but i don't regret, it's a beautiful car!


----------



## weka (Jul 3, 2001)

Nice!
May look even better with a front bottom splitter?


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

As you're the first one, does the government of transportation (the registration department) now have all the details on paper, that in future a R34 GTR registration can proceeded quicker?
Or are they going to do the same problems again for the next one?
I am asking this, because you have an apexi cat back, so that the emissions are not normal anymore.No?


----------



## NicoORT (Sep 13, 2006)

gtrlux said:


> As you're the first one, does the government of transportation (the registration department) now have all the details on paper, that in future a R34 GTR registration can proceeded quicker?
> Or are they going to do the same problems again for the next one?
> I am asking this, because you have an apexi cat back, so that the emissions are not normal anymore.No?


For the next Sky, the guy who buy an another sky without pass by japancar must do the same test...
The registration can process quicker only for japancar...

Off course i have pass without the apexi... the test was pass with an original exhaust.



weka said:


> Nice!
> May look even better with a front bottom splitter?


Yeah i know and i'm waiting for:thumbsup:


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Grüzi!
Welcome to the board!
How many GTR´s are there now in Switzerland?
I know of 1 white R33 and I think Kismo has one or two there too?!


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

VERY VERY nice, love the Volks wheels, really suit the car!:clap: :clap:


----------



## NicoORT (Sep 13, 2006)

andreasgtr said:


> Grüzi!
> Welcome to the board!
> How many GTR´s are there now in Switzerland?
> I know of 1 white R33 and I think Kismo has one or two there too?!


They are 10 sky in Switzerland (7 in japancar)
But i have the only one registrate for road.
One GTT R34 is registrate too in a few week (by japancar again...)

PS:i don't speak Deutsch but frensh


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Bonjour et bienvenue au monde d'Skyline.
Voiture très intéressante. Il semble fantastique dans le blanc.
Vous devriez prendre lui à Gstaad du temps prochain que la foule de Lamborghini sont là et montrent outre de votre voiture. Ils n'aiment pas des skylines:smokin:


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

paul creed said:


> Il semble fantastique dans le blanc.


Sure does, white is my favourite colour  Beautiful looking car:thumbsup:


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Lovely looking car.


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Nice car dude. 

Also good to see a R34 in Switzerland. Visit there every now and again, mainly Thun. If your local, maybe we could meet up next time i'm there


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

lol Paul,
Je ne savais pas que tu parlais aussi le francais, pas mal du tout. Tu as anglais ou francais?

great dude


----------



## NicoORT (Sep 13, 2006)

I'm very happy to see the good environment in this forum:thumbsup: 

I be back again all days of the week and try to talk with you with my bad English lol

If you have a few time come to visit my website (www.over-race.com) i'm the president of a tuning team in Lausanne with many tuning and racing style


----------



## NicoORT (Sep 13, 2006)

gtrlux said:


> lol Paul,
> Je ne savais pas que tu parlais aussi le francais, pas mal du tout. Tu as anglais ou francais?
> 
> great dude


Salut!

Tu parles bien le Français en tout cas:thumbsup: mais ta langue de base c'est l'Anglais?
Si j'ai des soucis pour me faire comprendre je peux t'embêter en MP?
Pour des conseils ou problèmes relatifs à ma Sky?

Merci et encore très sympa votre forum, très bon accueil:bowdown1:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

No I am Luxembourger. and yeah it's on thsi planet.

I do speak french and german on a native level, luxembourgish is my native language.


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

Looks lovely mate:bowdown1:


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

gtrlux said:


> lol Paul,
> Je ne savais pas que tu parlais aussi le francais, pas mal du tout. Tu as anglais ou francais?
> 
> great dude


My French is'nt that good to be honest, but i get by.



> Salut!
> 
> Tu parles bien le Français en tout cas mais ta langue de base c'est l'Anglais?
> Si j'ai des soucis pour me faire comprendre je peux t'embêter en MP?
> ...


Nico, any time you are struggling to get the right meaning for any problems, just give us the best you can in English or French. There are plenty of people here that will understand your translations.

Have fun!!


----------



## FULLY SIC (Oct 1, 2004)

:bawling: I wish that was mine.
well done mate,lovely car.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Nice looking 34 ,like em in white.


----------



## V_Spec (Aug 19, 2006)

nice GTR.

its kinda rare to know people that its like this: im-the-only-one-to-have-a-legal-GTR-in-my-country.

hahaha , just kidding , keep up the good work


----------



## JOSHMELE (Dec 27, 2004)

Car looks sweet! I like the suspension height and TE37's!
Welcome!


----------



## RBnemesis13B (Dec 26, 2005)

Your car makes me understand why alot of guys think white is the best colour for an R34. Sweet Ride.


----------



## kim hansen (Nov 26, 2002)

andreasgtr said:


> Grüzi!
> Welcome to the board!
> How many GTR´s are there now in Switzerland?
> I know of 1 white R33 and I think Kismo has one or two there too?!



The white R33 You´re talking about.... Have You actually seen that car..??

Could it be the white one on the bottom of this page..:

http://autowerke.dk/biler.htm

I´m looking for the guy who owns this car.....


----------



## MR GTR (Jun 12, 2006)

looks stunning dude, well played!!!

 

34's always look stunning in white or black IMO


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

Very nice 34, and welcome


----------

